
Logical - aq3cn
https://xkcd.com/1901/
======
Chris2048
As usual, the XKCD has a grain of truth, but also sacrifices clarity in favor
of zippy punchline impact...

You don't need to cite a study to determine lots of things. Reasoned debate,
or logical discourse are enough.

Scientific authority is great for the physical sciences, but poor for other
areas of inquiry. And soft science is rife with bogosity, non-reproducibility
and misrepresentation.

